

List all the quality freelance job sites you know. - marcamillion

Let's build a comprehensive list that can be bookmarked and updated.<p>Don't post crappy sites like freelancers.com, guru.com, elance, or oDesk or the others you see on the Freelance Switch Monster List. While those are good for some jobs, they are NOT good for higher quality, bigger budget jobs.<p>I mean good ones, like the 37Signals job board (but that is mostly for full-time positions).<p>I am sure they exist somewhere and it would be good if we could collate them.
======
marcamillion
I will start:

<http://www.authenticjobs.com/>

I am not affiliated with them, but I did get a good job lead from them.

